# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How to trim window? weird scenario...

## yomamma

Hi, 
Just after a little help. im quite a new DIY'er, using pretty much internet info to redo my whole house almost ha. 
I have just installed a new window frame, window and have just replasterd the wall. The wall had to be packed up as there was an existing wall which was removed, and the walls that were meant to join werent on the same level. 
I am unable to find any info about trimming the inside of a window. can you just plaster the inside and then architrave around it or is there some form of wood moulding that sits inside? I have no need for a pertruding window sill. 
This is what it looks like.   
thanks for any help
Shane

----------


## rod1949

A photo would be better.

----------


## Vernonv

Hi Shane,
As Rod said a photo would certainly make things clearer ... however, from what I can gather, the window reveal no longer sits flush with the plasterboard (the reveal is too short). 
To fix this put in some false reveals, say 9mm thick and the appropriate width to end flush with the plaster.

----------

